# Sub for Citric Acid?



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

Who knows of a sub for citric acid, as used in quick mozzarella?
TIA!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do you want me to mail you some?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have never heard of a substitution that will work.

You should be able to find citric acid in the canning section of any store that carries canning supplies. The brand is Mrs. Wages, it is in a small yellow and red 5oz can.

I was born and raised in AK and one thing I remember well is that even the smallest village stores have a canning section. If not, I bet they could order it for you.

Christy


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

I have plenty of citric acid available, the problem is that it is derived from corn, which my daughter is allergic to. I'm thinking that perhaps vinegar could be subbed?


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

I always use Vitamin C tablets. It works for me.


----------



## carpediem (Jun 13, 2008)

I made the 30 minute mozzarella for the first time the other day. I was unable to find citric acid anywhere, so I substituted the 1 1/2 tsp of citric acid for 2 tsp of vinegar. It seems to work well enough.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Good to know the vinegar works! I purchased my citric acid from a micro brewery/brewer's supply store. About $5 for one pound. I'm going to use vinegar and see if we like the result as well, as it would be a lot less expensive. 

Edited to add: Tried this today, and it worked GREAT! I'm not buying citric acid again! Thanks for the tip. Jan in Co


----------

